
Airflow: a workflow management platform – Airbnb Engineering - awjr
http://nerds.airbnb.com/airflow/
======
bkudria
Clover Health uses Airflow to great effect. One of our engineers has given an
introductory talk at a couple Python meetups. Slides are here:
[https://speakerdeck.com/pybay2016/matt-davis-a-practical-
int...](https://speakerdeck.com/pybay2016/matt-davis-a-practical-introduction-
to-airflow)

~~~
bkudria
This blog post has links to videos, too:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/pipelines-in-
python-e7eb...](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/pipelines-in-
python-e7eb32157c7e)

------
achompas
We use Airflow a lot at iHeartRadio. Most of our ETL processes are written in
Aiflow, and the Data Science team is moving its batch models into Airflow too.

Happy to answer any questions.

------
lsh
Sounds similar to Apache NiFi:
[https://nifi.apache.org/](https://nifi.apache.org/)

------
yuanchuan
We use Airflow in Tech in Asia as well.

